
Musings from anonymous Microsoft developers on Reddit “Ask Me Anything” - blazzerbg
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20091015/musings-anonymous-microsoft-developers-reddit-ama/
======
lionhearted
As a sidenote, I quit Reddit a couple years ago as the signal:noise gradually
gave way and it became more and more filled with "puns" that weren't funny and
less filled with smart people talking about interesting things.

Only recently have I started going back - because /r/IAmA/ has had some
really, really good and informative entries in it. For Reddit refugees, it
might be worth going back to have a look. There's still lots of goofy new
Reddit banter in there, but it's reminiscent of some of the older thoughtful
discussions that were once had.

